# Camera Land's Deal of the Day, 2/26/2014 - Mixed Optics



## gr8fuldoug (Oct 29, 2013)

As I am sure you are aware by now, last year we established a *"Deal of the Day"* section on our site. This, "Deal of the Day" is posted everyday I am here at work, assuming I find the time each day to do this, lol.
We buy lots of demos, close-outs and assorted new product deals and sometimes we wind up with enough to offer crazy cheap deal on something awesome.

Today's "Deal of the Day" is a "Mixed Bag" of items. We have stock piled some products that came back to us from recent sales including the holidays (items that were purchased for gifts and folks either did not want or exchanged for something else, etc). These products are basically new good but since they have been out of control we will not put them back into new product inventory.
We also received a few "One of these and one of those" demo items from a few mfgs.
This creates an opportunity for you to grab a slammin' deal.

*Here is what we have:*

*Riflescopes:*

Open Box MeoPro 3-9x42 Z Reticle Riflescope #524360 @ $399.99

Open Box Vortex Viper HS 4-16x50 LR Dead-Hold BDC Matte Black #VHS-4307-LR @ $429.99

Open Box Nikon Monarch 6-24x50 SF Fine Crosshair #8427 @ $449.99 - Please call to order as this is not on our site

Show demo Zeiss Victory HT 3-12x56 - RZ 800 Reticle ASV Riflescope #522431-9972 @ $1499.99

Show demo Zeiss Victory HT 1.5-6x42 - #60 Reticle Riflescope #522415-9960 @ $1799.99

Show demo Zeiss Terra 3X 4-12x42 Z-Plex Riflescope #522711-9920 @ $349.99

Refurb Bushnell Elite Tactical 6-24x50 Mil Dot Riflescope #ET6245 @ $599.99

Open Box Zeiss Conquest 6.5-20x50 Target Turret Riflescope
#20 Z-Plex Reticle @ $599.99
#43 MilDot reticle @ $629.99

*Binoculars:*

Show demo Zeiss Victory HT 10x42 Binocular #524529 @ $1749.99

Show demo Zeiss Conquest HD 8x42 Binocular @ $749.99

Show demo Zeiss Terra 10x42 ED Binocular #524206-9901 $339.99 & the Zeiss Terra 8x42 ED Binocular #524205-9901 @ $289.99

Demo unit Vortex Razor HD 10x42 Binocular 3RZB-2102 @ $899.99

*Rangefinder Binoculars:*

Refurbished Bushnell 12x50 Fusion 1600 ARC Binocular/Laser Rangefinder #201250 @ $849.99

Show demo Zeiss Victory 10x45 T* RF #524518 @ $2249.99

*BTW,* a portion of every Vortex & Zeiss sale is donated to United Cerebral Palsy.

*Please feel free to call Doug or Neil @ 212-753-5128 with any questions or to place an order.

** These "Deal of the Day" opportunities last as long as we have inventory so if you see this and want this please give a call or check our site.

*Have a great day*


----------

